# how to know if i have case officer



## mclericp (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi mark
This is urgent

How do i know if a co has been assigned. My agent isnt telling me anything. All i know is that the acknowledge letter was given and the next day they are doing some medical report. However i already did my medicals as they lasted for <1 year, so i dont have to do it again. Also visa fee has been deducted. Does that mean i have a case officer? How long will he take? It has been 9 days since i received the ack letter.

Posted this on askmark thread but i desperately need an answer now 
sorry


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

you many not know that you have a case officer until your visa is granted. They will only contact you if they need more information for your application......the fee being deducted also means nothing apart from the fact that it has arrived and is now in the queue.


----------



## mclericp (Jul 22, 2014)

What abt the fact they r doing the medicals? Surely someone is in charge?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You may never hear from your CO until your visa is decided or unless they ask for more information, so there's no way to know if one is already assigned and looking at your application. All you can do is wait.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Often there's an automated email that's generated asking for the general information that's required including medicals, evidence to support the application, etc. If you've already included that in your application, you at least know there's little to slow down the processing when they begin to review your application.


----------



## mclericp (Jul 22, 2014)

So theres no way to contact the officer?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mclericp said:


> So theres no way to contact the officer?


No not really until they contact you. What type of visa did you apply for, and where did you apply? That will have a big bearing on how long it may take.


----------



## mclericp (Jul 22, 2014)

Student 573
Ack letter received 21st jul for sem2 intake
Classes already started. A fren of mine got her visa ytd who applied with me too.
My medicals are done ages ago. I assume they r finalizing my stuff? I have a previous exchange visa and i use the same details from that.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

573 visas are apparently taking much longer. Below is a link to one of several posts Mark has made advising about this:

http://www.australiaforum.com/536154-post3092.html


----------



## SteveRozet (Jul 31, 2014)

You won't know if you have a CO unless they contact you regarding for more information or they will just contact you when your visa is granted. However, my husband did contact Immigration in May and asked how our application was doing and they said our CO is looking through it but we didn't hear from our CO until June 19. It also depends which country and what type of visa you applied for.


----------



## SteveRozet (Jul 31, 2014)

Also, when we did get an email from our CO, my husband and I got a bit confused because our CO didn't really state that they were our CO, but asked for one more document to be sent within 28 days. We just figured out it was our CO since it had Immigration Officer with the name on the bottom.


----------

